# Need advice on taming my baby tegu



## timfromfinancing (Apr 6, 2010)

I recently got a baby b and w argentine tegu its my first one ive read some ways on how to tame him like putting a shirt or something with my scent on it and letting him smell it first but no matter what i seem to do he always seems to either bolt off b4 i can put my hand near him or nip at my fingers i should also mention ive had him about 3 weeks im out of ideas and im assuming i shouldnt just grab hold of him and forcefully pick him up and just let him bite me and get it out of his system while im petting him i dont feed him by hand btw any help on this matter would be much apreciated


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2010)

im no expert as i have ran into lots of problems with my tegus but one problem i never had was them being calm or tame.... my black and white and my red were fine with me handling them within a week ... i think this is for a few reasons...

1. take things very slow , id say dont even try to hold your tegu the first week just sit by the cage and let the tegu look at you then eventually u can put your hand in there and pet the tegu here and there and let the tegu smell you.... eventually try to hold it but use the technique bobby reccomends in his videos...

2. dont take your tegu from its hide or from when there buried.... i never did this for a long time and i think that worked in my tegu trusting me.... i did do it a few times after my tegu new me and she puffed a little but was fine.... reason i did this was to bring her outside to get some sun light at my aunts house....

3. dont try to handle them when they first wake up let them get some basking in them first with a good lamp

hope this helps a little


----------

